
Elon Musk’s Fall from Grace - thisisit
https://bostonreview.net/class-inequality/andrew-elrod-rooting-elon
======
speeq
These articles always bring the same weak arguments of subsidies and
incentives for Tesla (and the $465 million federal loan that Tesla paid back
with interest btw) while completely ignoring the fact that subsidies for the
fossil fuel industry and the "big three" automakers are billions per year.

[https://electrek.co/2016/11/25/tesla-subsidies-big-three-
oil...](https://electrek.co/2016/11/25/tesla-subsidies-big-three-oil-
industry/)

------
jakeogh
Really, he kicked the Hive:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYXpXdaX6vg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYXpXdaX6vg)

~~~
bb88
As much as I like Louis Rossman, I think it would have been better to show the
tweet or a screenshot of the tweet.

------
Mirioron
I do find it sketchy that Musk has been able to get so much government funding
for many of his projects. Some of them do seem infeasible or at least much
more expensive than is publicly claimed. On the other hand, there's a clear
concentrated effort by some media outlets to attack him at this time, so it's
hard to tell whether they're bringing up legitimate criticism or whether
they're leaving something out.

 _> Moreover, under German corporation law, any stock-issuing business with
more than 2,000 employees must reserve half the seats on its board of
directors for worker-elected representatives._

Maybe this is one of the reasons why the economic growth of Germany over the
last 2-3 decades has been fairly slow compared to many other European
countries? More relation usually means less business means less economic
growth.

Also, what's up with this anti-capitalism sentiment that seems to be going
around nowadays? I've seen it in the media and many online discussions.

------
singularity2001
true story: bostonreview.net's fall from grace

